# War Horse, amazing



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

Dont know if youve seen or heard of this. War Horse is based on a children's book by Michael Morpurgo. Really good book and I want to see the stage show! The puppets are brilliant.


----------



## Tessa T (Aug 6, 2010)

WOW, I would LOVE to see this!!! It looks so amazing! The movement of the puppets are so realistic. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## cakemom (Jul 4, 2010)

Id love to see it. That book is on my living room table, as my daughter is rereading it.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

cakemom said:


> Id love to see it. That book is on my living room table, as my daughter is rereading it.
> _Posted via Mobile Device_


I think I need to buy it (and luckily it is available at Borders, the Library has a three week waiting period for it). 

Ah well I never really need an excuse to go to a bookstore anyway.


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

I reccomended this book to someone here not long ago, It is my all time favourite!!!! I would love to see the stage show now... Not sure if its coming to Oz though. :/


----------



## Lunarflowermaiden (Aug 17, 2010)

JackofDiamonds said:


> I reccomended this book to someone here not long ago, It is my all time favourite!!!! I would love to see the stage show now... Not sure if its coming to Oz though. :/


Yeah. I have no idea if it will even come to L.A. and I doubt it would come to San Diego (L.A. is more likely).

Though if it did come even as close as L.A. I might make the trip up there to see it (I did it for a Battlestar Galactica concert).


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Lunarflowermaiden said:


> Yeah. I have no idea if it will even come to L.A. and I doubt it would come to San Diego (L.A. is more likely).
> 
> Though if it did come even as close as L.A. I might make the trip up there to see it (I did it for a Battlestar Galactica concert).


mmm all i know is it is in london now, and the queen went to see it!! Well if it comes your way put a word in for them to take the 24hr flight to Australia for me!! hehe


----------



## dressagexlee (Dec 15, 2009)

I've read the book, and this looks absolutely brilliant.
I wish I lived in London now!


----------



## JackofDiamonds (Aug 31, 2010)

Haha you and me both!!!
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## speedy da fish (May 7, 2009)

im reading the book and really want to go see it! i probably will at some point.


----------



## smrobs (Jul 30, 2008)

I loved the book but theater really isn't my thing so I think I can miss the show. Not that it would come to anyplace within travelling distance from me anyway LOL.


----------



## Gidget (Jan 19, 2010)

this is awesome


----------



## Carleen (Jun 19, 2009)

Being a total theatre geek, I really really hope this comes to Vancouver. It looks fantastic!!


----------



## paintluver (Apr 5, 2007)

Wow that is amazing!


----------



## Wild Heart (Oct 4, 2010)

That certainly looks to be quite an amazing show!
Never have read the book, something I must get to very soon.


----------

